# CS6 Layers Panel on a Mac



## Tunney (Nov 11, 2012)

As I have just recently switched over from a pc to a mac, can some plse give me the commands to merge a number of layers in the layers panel to one layer at the top,  in CS6. I know it in a pc but not a mac.

Thanks.. 

Tunney


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 12, 2012)

[CMD] [E] with the layers selected.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2012)

As a general rule of thumb, replace Ctrl in your windows shortcuts with Cmd, and replace Alt with Opt (may be marked as Alt) and you should be all set.  They try to keep the shortcuts matching as far as possible.


----------



## Tunney (Nov 12, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> As a general rule of thumb, replace Ctrl in your windows shortcuts with Cmd, and replace Alt with Opt (may be marked as Alt) and you should be all set.  They try to keep the shortcuts matching as far as possible.



Thanks for your reply. So I should use Cmd + Opt + E and all the bottom layers will merge into one layer at the top. 

Tunney


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep, that works Tunney.


----------

